# How to fill out range card



## mudeater (20 Oct 2006)

Good day

Can someone tell me the proper way to fill out a ranger card.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Oct 2006)

Isn't this something you should know after 2 years infantry?  ;D

From my aide-memoire:



> 1. A range card is a picture of the ground and prominent landmarks which you can see from your location. It is used to engage likely targets quicker, easier and more accurately
> 
> 2. Targets are registered by calculating the range and the angle between the target and the zero line. Ensure the zero line is easily distinguishable both day and night. A summary of targets can also be helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yrys (20 Oct 2006)

I used to like that stuff in physics...

Can't say I would be able to do something like that in battlefield...

/chapeau


----------



## RecceByForce (24 Oct 2006)

One thing to remember to include on the range card is the conditions it was made under i.e. fog, rain, snowstorm, poor visibility, day/night this gives the next person in the trench an idea of what you were looking at. Also make sure you are in the trench or OP when making the card not standing off to the side of the trench since this will effect what you see.


----------



## Zertz (24 Oct 2006)

Keep updating it as well, if you move into a position and its poor visibility, but conditions then improve and you say, "Hey, I didn't see that before, what a useful tree!" then update.


----------



## TN2IC (30 Oct 2006)

Echo what Sig_Des says... two years...


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Oct 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Echo what Sig_Des says... two years...



as an infanteer


----------



## RatCatcher (30 Oct 2006)

Common sense..lock it!


----------

